# What is this tuning?



## HelpMeUnderstand (Aug 5, 2018)

View attachment Voice 067 (online-audio-converter.com).mp3


Hi i am playing guitar for 3 years now without any tutor. I am usually tuning to some random notes and then improvising, this time i have found one i really like. How do i figure out what I've got it tuned to? can anybody with a good ear tell me?

Thanks.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

I struggle tuning to standard tuning, lol. I'll have a listen in a bit. Because I play rock I usually tune to standard, full step or half step down or occasionally on the acoustic I play around with DADGAD but anything else is outta my comfort zone.


----------



## Fredx2098 (Jun 24, 2018)

How do you tune without a tuner that shows what notes are being played or a piano or something to compares pitches with? If you don't know the notes up and down the fretboard, that's a very important thing to know, and it would let you figure out what the tuning is. Personally I only ever use standard tuning (D standard) because I've never felt hindered by it or felt that alternate tunings are "easier" or more useful for anything. But if you want to know what tuning that is and you don't have the tools that I mentioned, you should post a clip just playing each string from low to high. Your playing sounds nice, but I don't think it's because of the tuning. You could do it in standard I think. It's important to work on finger strength, flexibility, and dexterity for each finger to be able to get any sound you want with ease in standard tuning, and just in general.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

As Fredx asked, how DO you tune? Do you take a random tuned note and tune to that or play any random detuned note and go from there (so youre tuning from a sound you like and not a specific note)? If you are an experienced guitarist that can work to get ideas / sounds for new songs but otherwise surely that's counterproductive. You need a reference point or it will sound messy. I still cant tell from your clip what that is. Hopefully someone with a better ear than me will be able to help.


----------



## HelpMeUnderstand (Aug 5, 2018)

Fredx2098 said:


> How do you tune without a tuner that shows what notes are being played or a piano or something to compares pitches with? If you don't know the notes up and down the fretboard, that's a very important thing to know, and it would let you figure out what the tuning is. Personally I only ever use standard tuning (D standard) because I've never felt hindered by it or felt that alternate tunings are "easier" or more useful for anything. But if you want to know what tuning that is and you don't have the tools that I mentioned, you should post a clip just playing each string from low to high. Your playing sounds nice, but I don't think it's because of the tuning. You could do it in standard I think. It's important to work on finger strength, flexibility, and dexterity for each finger to be able to get any sound you want with ease in standard tuning, and just in general.





Merl said:


> As Fredx asked, how DO you tune? Do you take a random tuned note and tune to that or play any random detuned note and go from there (so youre tuning from a sound you like and not a specific note)? If you are an experienced guitarist that can work to get ideas / sounds for new songs but otherwise surely that's counterproductive. You need a reference point or it will sound messy. I still cant tell from your clip what that is. Hopefully someone with a better ear than me will be able to help.


Hi thanks for your replies. I usually start with the lowest note and tune it to something i like the sound of and then go from there using my ear and then just improvise a whole lot. I managed to make this really strange tuning as well, sounds like there is a choir in my guitar. In the start of each clip all the notes are played open from lowest to highest. 
View attachment Voice 064 (online-audio-converter.com).mp3

View attachment Voice 069.mp3


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

Jeez., I dunno if it's just me but that sounds terrible! I'll stick to standard tuning. :lol:


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

HelpMeUnderstand said:


> View attachment 106442
> 
> 
> Hi i am playing guitar for 3 years now without any tutor. I am usually tuning to some random notes and then improvising, this time i have found one i really like. How do i figure out what I've got it tuned to? can anybody with a good ear tell me?
> ...


Play only the open strings on your guitar without improvising on them and it would be possible for others to tell what notes they are.


----------

